# Subcontractors--Pittsburgh metro area



## SRSA (Oct 24, 2008)

Need subs with equipment large enough to handle Wal-Marts in the Pgh. region. Must be able to leave one piece on-site at each location.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

usm


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Superior L & L;841089 said:


> usm


yeah they called me to do rite aids I said good bye :waving:


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Read some of the old posts regarding USM, then hang on to your shorts.


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

If SRSA is still run by the same people from a few years ago they have no ties to USM. I did some sub work for SRSA 3 years ago and a check was always sent out the day or day after I billed. I'd work for SRSA again but would never work for USM.


----------



## SRSA (Oct 24, 2008)

Tediesel;841198 said:


> If SRSA is still run by the same people from a few years ago they have no ties to USM. I did some sub work for SRSA 3 years ago and a check was always sent out the day or day after I billed. I'd work for SRSA again but would never work for USM.


Thanks for the positive feedback. No we are not affiliated with USM.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

anything across the state?


----------

